# Garbage Pile '69 Lemon Peeler



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 5, 2016)

The gentleman I bought this lemon peeler from found it in the garbage pile. He contacted me looking to sell and dropped it off at the shop this morning.

Tyler



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 5, 2016)

I picked up a 68 under similar circumstances and about the same condition.


----------



## duey377 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice find.looks complete.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 6, 2016)

Man, did you rub a genie last night? Talk about luck!


----------



## videoranger (Jul 6, 2016)

I can see why it went into the garbage, the seat has a tear. Did the picker know what he found or did you get it at a garbage price? Talk about a bike with history...


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 6, 2016)

What a piece of junk, I have plenty of room in my trashcan if you'd like to dispose of it properly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Let me know when you get a '68 Orange Krate off the junk pile that nice--I'll pay the pass through fee! Nice grab. V/r Shawn


----------



## nycet3 (Jul 7, 2016)

That is very cool. Enjoy


----------



## Sambikeman (Jul 8, 2016)

..... THATS A NICE ONE ....


----------



## REC (Jul 10, 2016)

Please give your friend my phone number so he can call ME next time he finds one of these in a trash pile!

Such a deal!

REC


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

Great story looks complete


----------

